# Router won't turn on



## mweinstock (Jul 5, 2020)

Hi all.

I've got a Ryobi R161 that I often use in a router table. I had just changed bits yesterday and when I turned on the router table switch, the motor spun for about 2 seconds and stopped. The router now seems dead. There was no pop or flash - it was on, then just spun down and stopped. I tried plugging the router directly into the wall, but no luck. I'm not opposed to getting a new router but wanted to see if there was anything I could possibly do to try to bring this one back to life.

Any thoughts?


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. I wonder if you have brush that is stuck try tapping on the side of the motor see attached brushes and brush holder part number 16 and 17 https://www.ereplacementparts.com/ryobi-r161-112-peak-router-kit-parts-c-7931_8117_8130.html


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

+1 on brushes or wire to one of the brushes...I kinda like the idea of "smacking it on the side of the head"...that used to get my attention...:grin:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hello Mark and welcome to the forums...
We're happy you found us..

I'd suspect brushes also... 
here's a couple PDF's that might help ya...

Also, we welcome all questions on about any subject you can come up w/ too....
Not only that, we are very good at spending your money... 
now about your new router...

*So, if you were to buy an all around router...*
1... what would you look for in a router...
2... What is your favorite router...
3... Why...

*Picking out a tool(s)...*
1st and most important item, look to the company...
evaluate their CS/TS, will they step up to the plate should there be any issues...
look to see if they have a planned obsolesce program in force...
there's no sense in buying something that can't be fixed in a few years or parts to be had...
what will the company and their product do for me...
figure out if they will respect you in the morning... 

and yes.. we will help you spend *YOUR* money and not have any qualms about it...

*Next the product..*.
is it quality???...
will it have a long productive life???...
will it do more than I need it to. Go the extra mile and not complain or break???....
is it a good value???...
will it protect/accent my bottom line???...
will it go/be obsolete or become disposable in short order...
after the purchase; will there be intangible costs connected to it???
tools that don't cut the mustard, suffer down time, hurt production and the bottom line need to left on the store's shelf...

*Online reviews...*
not too much...
read a few too many that my *VOE* said other wise...
I prefer to use and abuse different brands and evaluate them myself and I pay attention at large job sites as to who has what and what, if any, issues they are having......
the testers should eval a tool and then put it in production mode for a few years and then do another eval..

*WHY I LIKE BOSCH - VOE...*
2nd to none CS/TS support (American based) that's absolutely painless... They even been known to support some of their tools that have been discontinued...
Their tools are real work horses... and they last, (they give the Energizer Bunny a complex) for a long time...
planned obsolesce isn't an issue w/ Bosch as it is w/ so many other manufactures and come w/ all around less grief... 
their tools last, even for decades after hard heavy use..
they make tools that protect your bottom line which makes them a very good investment... 
what's not to like???...
Besides being comfortable to use routers, they are feature rich, have excellent bullet proof soft start, finite depth adjustment, quality collets, and so much more... 
I think and believe Bosch to be an excellent outstanding company w/ superb products come routers... 

Keep in mind, that saving some money now just may cost you a lot more down the road... So, do yourself a huge favor and get Bosch...
Bosch consistently scores high in/on all categories of quality, CS/TS, reliability and support, and they are as close as a phone call and your mail box... 

_*Note:*_
the refurbished/reconditioned Bosch models are no worries purchases...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Welcome, Mark.
HErb


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi Mark and welcome. I would first try seeing if there is power to the switch and past the switch when the switch is turned on. Another possibility is a burned out speed and/or soft start module if it has them.


----------



## LeftFinger (Mar 21, 2019)

house panel breaker


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Welcome aboard Mark. Keep in mind that your troubleshooting is subject to your level of comfort with electricity. If you own a multi-meter then I'd say your likely a good candidate and following along diagnostic procedures will be more comfortable. If on the other hand your leery of opening a piece of equipment and applying power to trace then by no means do so. As like others I think brushes are the likely culprit but it could also be a circuit board or switch. Of course checking the power source first by plugging in anything else to see if it works is an easy first check or with a meter. 

And if you don't want to or feel comfortable call the service department for their guidance but I suspect it will be very much the lines of these experienced users here. Just remember to be safe. Really strange things can happen with power. I once came home and turned on the light in the laundry room to have the light dim and a clock radio which was turned off come on. The oven wouldn't heat but appeared to be on but not warming much. Turns out that when the privacy fence was installed several years earlier the underground feed to the meter base was nicked ever so slightly and had corroded over time to where it was barely capable of carrying electricity. 

Only one side of the panel was being fed and back feeding to the other. But I could take a meter and read 240 volts coming in as long as it wasn't under a load. Put a load on it and it dropped to 120V. In my career as a HVAC tech I've seen some really strange electrical issue, both low and high voltage. The obvious signs are a blessing trust me. Smoke, smell, sound, and so on can be clues but when none of those are present it usually means opening it up and investigation is needed. Of if you've really wanted to get a new router and was looking for a good reason......maybe it's a sign.


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

"tried plugging directly into wall"...... do you mean you had it on an extension lead?

Plug it into a completely different socket, preferably in another room. If it doesnt work, then youre sure its the machine. If it does work, dump the extension lead and reset the breaker for that room / socket.

I assume you are in USA? does the machine have a fused plug? If so, change the fuse.
After that, read as per above.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Welcome to the Router Forums Mark. I think everyone covered the things I would check. Hopefully it is an easy fix but it might be a good time to look for another router for hand held use that could double in the router table when needed.


----------



## mweinstock (Jul 5, 2020)

Thanks for all the welcomes and suggestions! I wanted to circle back and let you all know the issue is resolved, and without resorting to buying a new router.

I had tried the, um, physical approach, banging on the side a few times but no luck. The outlet and extension cord work ok. I use them with other tools with no issues. So it was definitely something in the tool itself. Based on the diagrams Roxanne posted (thanks!), I disassembled the router and saw that one of the brushes had popped out of its hold down. I popped it back in and everything is working ok now. I'll probably take it apart again and do something to keep the brush in place since I'm using it upside down in the router table more frequently.

Finding this forum has been great!


----------

